

Analysing the Star Trek: TNG episode Tapestry - coderdude
http://frogsbull.com/broken-down-tapestry/

======
bartonfink
I always thought TNG was really first-rate television, and episodes like this
still choke me up a bit. This is probably because I was just an impressionable
kid when these aired live (I was born in the early '80's), but TNG did a
tremendous amount to shape what I wanted to be when I grew up and the sort of
world I wanted to live in. The Inner Life was another great episode, and I
tried really hard to write a research paper on Darmok for a linguistics course
in college (professor wouldn't go for it). This may very well have been
Patrick Stewart's finest work, and I wish there were TV shows that dealt with
ideas today in the same way TNG did 20 years ago.

~~~
coderdude
>TNG did a tremendous amount to shape what I wanted to be when I grew up and
the sort of world I wanted to live in.

Same here. I still watch TNG episodes nearly every single day. You can learn a
lot from them and I try to expose others to the "teachings" that can be
gleaned from the show. Always like to see another huge fan who feels the same
way I do. By the way, it's The Inner Light. Sorry, huge TNG fan that just
couldn't resist. :)

~~~
bartonfink
You're right - sorry. Been up for two days taking care of a sick puppy...

------
thristian
A friend recently introduced me to Star Trek: TNG, after decades of it being
mysterious pop-culture in the periphery of my experience. Rather than watch
the whole seven seasons, he picked out about one season's worth of episodes
from across the entire run:

    
    
        http://wiki.thorx.net/wiki/TNG:Condensed
    

I haven't watched them all yet, but Tapestry is very definitely one of the
highlights.

~~~
coderdude
If you want to watch them with convenience check out:
<http://www.youtube.com/user/bluesmoon#p/p>

Seasons 1-3 got deleted but 4-7 are still there. Happy watching.

~~~
thwarted
I believe <http://www.allstepisodes.com/> is pretty comprehensive, and has all
episodes.

